# Playoff watch thread



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

About 6 weeks out. Let's update this as the standings change.

Utah getting blown out by the Knicks on NBA tv!

Rockets and Warriors also in action tonight.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Lakers tied with Utah for #8. 

Houston losing to Los suns in the 4th with Jo and scola. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Hopefully all this choking by Houston, Golden State and Utah doesn't force us into a first round match up with OKC.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Jazz, Rockets and Warriors all lost. Awesome.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Need to take advantage with a win today.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

need to change thread title to 'conspiracy watch'


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Please keep that crap to every thread on nba general


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Pipe dream scenerio. 

Clippers
Spurs
Grizzlies
Thunder
Nuggets
Lakers 
Whoever
Whoever

Hope the clippers and nuggets beat up or beat the thunder. 

The bball fan of me wants to face the clippers though. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

that's not a pipe dream - 5 seed is the pipe dream if youre playing along at home in 'name that conspiracy'


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

oh wait you took out the thunder, no no we aint scared


----------



## ii9ce (Feb 1, 2005)

Dont know about you guys but I would like to avoid OKC for as long as possible.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Utah's win last night pushes us back out of the 8th spot. With a win tonight we can reclaim that spot.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

e-monk said:


> oh wait you took out the thunder, no no we aint scared


Call me a homer or whatever else you want, but in the playoffs when it will become a halfcourt game I can see us slowing down any of those teams on defense EXCEPT the Thunder. Metta's guarded Durant well at times and Kobe on Westbrook, but in the end it feels like we need a great bit of effort and fortunate circumstances to beat them.

Offensively the Lakers can score on anyone.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

The Spurs and the Grizzlies don't scare me if Pau is back at full strength.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

http://www.nba.com/lakers/1213_playoff_tracker

Rockets, Warriors and Jazz all in action tonight. Need to start putting the Jazz deep in our rear view.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

I still dont think we know who we are yet so Im not sure what the most favorable match-ups will look like by then but Im not afraid of the carpet-bag/sonics


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

My general feeling is that we can beat San Antonio, Memphis and Denver. OKC would likely beat us pretty easily, and a series with the Clippers is an absolute toss up. 

I have a feeling OKC will end up with the #1 seed so out best case scenario is to get the #7 seed and avoid facing them until the Conference Finals.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

I think we end up 6 seed


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

e-monk said:


> I still dont think we know who we are yet so Im not sure what the most favorable match-ups will look like by then but Im not afraid of the carpet-bag/sonics


I don't get it. You aren't sure about the Lakers but you do know that you don't fear the Thunder? So your uncertainty with the Lakers is whether or not they will breeze through the west or slightly win? Or do you think there are better teams out west than OKC?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Lakers control their own destiny for the playoffs for the first time all year. Win out and they're in. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Jamel Irief said:


> I don't get it. You aren't sure about the Lakers but you do know that you don't fear the Thunder? So your uncertainty with the Lakers is whether or not they will breeze through the west or slightly win? Or do you think there are better teams out west than OKC?


Let's put it this way: I dont think the Lakers have realized their potential but they're headed in the right direction - if they do put it together Im not scared of the seattle carpet-baggers and if they dont it wont matter who they play


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

also, half game out of the 7 spot


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

6 seed against the clippers would be ideal. Gotta put little brother in their place ya know?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Clippers might wind up the 5th seed before it's all said and done.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Very possible with the way the Nuggets and Grizzlies are playing.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Basel said:


> Very possible with the way the Nuggets and Grizzlies are playing.


The Spurs, Thunder, Nuggets, and Grizz certainly seem like the clear top 4 in the West right now. Of those four, I think the Lakers have the best shot at upsetting the Nuggets in round 1.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

RollWithEm said:


> The Spurs, Thunder, Nuggets, and Grizz certainly seem like the clear top 4 in the West right now. Of those fours, I think the Lakers have the best shot at upsetting the Nuggets in round 1.


I don't think anyone would consider it an upset.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

That's true. We beat the nuggets last year and I'd imagine it would probably go the distance again this year. Memphis is definitely scary and can match out front court when healthy, let alone with an injured Pau. 

All ill say is that the western conference playoffs are going to be VERY interesting, much better than watching Miami beat up on a bunch of either injured or mediocre teams en route to the finals.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Lakers/Nuggets, Clippers/Grizzlies, Thunder/Rockets, Spurs/Warriors would present the best storylines I think.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Agreed with Thunder/Rockets and Spurs/Warriors but I think Clippers/Lakers and Grizzlies/Nuggets would be more interesting than how you have it set up.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Denver would run us off the floor some nights and get pounded inside others. Their lack of a closer really hurts them in the playoffs but I think Ty Lawson can eventually be that guy.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Basel said:


> Agreed with Thunder/Rockets and Spurs/Warriors but I think Clippers/Lakers and Grizzlies/Nuggets would be more interesting than how you have it set up.


I agree.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Basel said:


> Agreed with Thunder/Rockets and Spurs/Warriors but I think Clippers/Lakers and Grizzlies/Nuggets would be more interesting than how you have it set up.


You might be right about Lakers/Clippers, but no one would watch Nuggets/Grizzlies at all. The would be an all-NBA TV series for sure. Spreading out the two LA teams increases interest across the board IMO.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Also the Clippers/Grizzlies series was my favorite first round series by far last season. That was an all-out war. Zach and Marc made it their goal to beat up and piss off Blake game after game. I would love to see him get another crack at them. Zach/Marc are to Blake as Dumars was to MJ in the late 80's.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Lakers on the outside looking in again...even in losses with Utah and Utah holds the tie-breaker.

I'm pretty sure Portland and Dallas are done and not to be considered in this race, so we should concentrate on Golden State, Utah, and Houston.

Lakers hurt themselves last night and with Golden State winning, they are now three games behind with 13 to go. I don't think its realistic to believe that the Lakers are going to catch them, even though we play them twice...we aren't going to beat them on their home floor. So I believe that's a push.

Lakers do not control their own destiny since they don't play Utah again this season. Here is their schedule and my predictions (wins in bold, losses in italic).

*vs Washington *
_@ Golden State_
*@ Minnesota*
_@ Milwaukee_
*@ Sacramento*
*vs Dallas * 
_vs Memphis_ 
_@ L.A. Clippers_
*vs New Orleans* 
_@ Portland_
*vs Golden State * 
_vs San Antonio _ 
*vs Houston*

Final record: 43-39.

Utah:

_@ Houston
@ San Antonio_
*@ Dallas
vs Philadelphia 
vs Phoenix *
_@ Portland_
_vs Brooklyn_ 
*vs Portland *
_vs Denver_ 
*vs New Orleans* 
_@ Golden State
vs Oklahoma City _ 
*vs Minnesota * 
_@ Minnesota
@ Memphis_

Final record: 41-41.

Houston:

*vs Utah 
vs Cleveland *
_vs San Antonio 
vs Indiana _
_@ Memphis _
_vs L.A. Clippers _
*vs Orlando 
@ Sacramento* 
_@ Portland 
@ Denver _
*vs Phoenix *
_vs Memphis _
*vs Sacramento 
@ Phoenix *
_@ L.A. Lakers_

Final record: 43-39.

Under this scenario, Lakers win the tie-breaker because they would have a better winning percentage in the conference.

So I think they end up in 7th. Probably OKC in the first round.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We're not on the outside looking in right now. We're a game ahead of Utah since they lost last night.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Basel said:


> We're not on the outside looking in right now. We're a game ahead of Utah since they lost last night.


Loss column is all that matters since that's what you can't improve.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> Loss column is all that matters since that's what you can't improve.


We're tied in the loss column.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Basel said:


> We're tied in the loss column.


And if the season ends that way we're out of the playoffs.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Yeah, I'm trippin'. I don't know why I posted that. :laugh:


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Basel said:


> Yeah, I'm trippin'. I don't know why I posted that. :laugh:


Of course, that's as of today. As I noted above, Utah's schedule is brutal, and I can't see them making the playoffs.

Interesting that the 7th seed will come to the last game of the season (if my predictions hold true, at least as to record). You have to ask the question: Do we want to play San Antonio, or do we want to play OKC?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Ron said:


> Of course, that's as of today. As I noted above, Utah's schedule is brutal, and I can't see them making the playoffs.
> 
> Interesting that the 7th seed will come to the last game of the season (if my predictions hold true, at least as to record). You have to ask the question: Do we want to play San Antonio, or do we want to play OKC?


Well, first of all, if the Lakers REALLY want to make the playoffs then they have to do better than the 7-6 finish you're predicting. And I hope they would so I don't see it coming down to the final game.

Second, it they tank a game to avoid a match-up then they might as well not even make the playoffs. It'd be different if they were resting some of the old guys though like they did last year.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Utah lost last night


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

e-monk said:


> Utah lost last night


And GS, so the Lakers now control their own destiny for the 7th seed.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> And GS, so the Lakers now control their own destiny for the 7th seed.


That NBATV game Monday becomes a very big one for both teams.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> Well, first of all, if the Lakers REALLY want to make the playoffs then they have to do better than the 7-6 finish you're predicting. And I hope they would so I don't see it coming down to the final game.
> 
> Second, it they tank a game to avoid a match-up then they might as well not even make the playoffs. It'd be different if they were resting some of the old guys though like they did last year.


Well, they lost to Washington, which was a predicted win on my part...just don't know what to make of this team. They really handle a good Indiana team in Indianapolis, then put up two stinkers against the bottom-feeders (to be fair, Washington is playing very good ball since the first two months). You have to win your home games against inferior teams, though.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Damnit.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

the entire Laker squad can kiss my pimply ass after that horror show, f- them


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

e-monk said:


> the entire Laker squad can kiss my pimply ass after that horror show, f- them


  But, but, but...didn't you write this to me?




e-monk said:


> this is you: boo hoo hoo we suck we suck, we're terrible doom and gloom doom and gloom
> this is me: hey they won the Pacers game


Yeah, right. The eternal optimist, that's you. :laugh:


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

didnt say I gave up - said they could go f- themselves


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

What an awfull, awfull season...
Best case scenario will be making the playoffs as the 8/7seed and get pounded by OKC/SA.
F!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Suddenly tonight's game against the Timberwolves is HUGE. Dallas and Utah are now both a game back.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Dallas is going to beat the Lakers in a few days and that's just about going to do it.

This team has been dying a slow death all season long...I am not sure they even make .500 now.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Well Utah won last night and took over the 8th spot.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Basel said:


> Well Utah won last night and took over the 8th spot.


They are even in losses and Utah holds the tie-breaker.

I think the Lakers own the tie-breaker against Dallas, but I am not sure about that. If anyone knows, please post it here.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

So depressing. Does anyone remember the last time a regular season was this disappointing? 2005?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Lakers own the tiebreaker over Dallas with a game coming up Tuesday. 



Luke said:


> So depressing. Does anyone remember the last time a regular season was this disappointing? 2005?
> ]


Never. I can say that with confidence. 2005 wasn't as disappointing. They lost 3 HOFers and Phil. This summer we added two HOFers. 




Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I agree actually. At least in 2005 we had a prime Kobe going forward. This year has been awful.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

the heart-beat is thready and irregular but they still have a pulse (meanwhile does anyone remember a season where every single player going 8 or 9 deep on the roster suffered significant injury (and it's not even just the old guys))


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Ron said:


> They are even in losses and Utah holds the tie-breaker.
> 
> I think the Lakers own the tie-breaker against Dallas, but I am not sure about that. If anyone knows, please post it here.


Lakers are up 2-1 in the season series


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

e-monk said:


> the heart-beat is thready and irregular but they still have a pulse (meanwhile does anyone remember a season where every single player going 8 or 9 deep on the roster suffered significant injury (and it's not even just the old guys))


Yes. Wolves this season. 

Blazers play the jazz tonight to hopefully knock the lakers back into the top 8.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Christmas came early for Blazers fans. If they win they're happy and if they lose they get off on the fact they're hurting the Lakers and they're more happy.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Jamel Irief said:


> Yes. Wolves this season.


not even a little close, we're talking the first 8 to 9 guys on the roster, all of them


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

e-monk said:


> not even a little close, we're talking the first 8 to 9 guys on the roster, all of them


Judging by your comment I'm guessing you haven't followed them at all.

Love
Rubio
Pekovic
Kirilenko
Roy

That was supposed to be their starting 5. All of them have gotten hurt.

Then off the bench- 

Budinger
Barrea
Williams

Not even close huh?


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

I see them losing three out of their next eight games, and barely missing the playoffs - barring Howard putting up 25/12/4 or something similar. Utah has an easier schedule remaining. 

San Antonio will probably rest Duncan and company, so Lakers will win that game. But Memphis, Clippers, and Houston have good potential of being losses. Dallas might even be a loss, you never know with this team.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Jamel Irief said:


> Judging by your comment I'm guessing you haven't followed them at all.
> 
> Love
> Rubio
> ...


yes, not close to either the level of expectations nor the quality of players injured


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

e-monk said:


> yes, not close to either the level of expectations nor the quality of players injured


So when you said "what team has ever had their top 8 or 9 players on the roster get hurt?" You meant to add more to the question than what you actually asked?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

e-monk said:


> yes, not close to either the level of expectations nor the quality of players injured


Yes, but Minnesota didn't build their entire team around guys in their thirties who had improbably avoided injury for several years or were coming back from surgery. Instead of one catastrophic implosion, Boston's had one or two guys go out ever year since 2008, likely costing the team a title or two.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Bogg said:


> Yes, but Minnesota didn't build their entire team around guys in their thirties who had improbably avoided injury for several years or were coming back from surgery. Instead of one catastrophic implosion, Boston's had one or two guys go out ever year since 2008, likely costing the team a title or two.


Then you have to remember that they likely only won in 2008 because Bynum got hurt.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Jamel Irief said:


> Then you have to remember that they likely only won in 2008 because Bynum got hurt.


Bynum gets hurt every year. He's been healthy for a full season once in something like six or seven seasons. Even last year I was telling you it wasn't going to last. "Bynum got hurt!" is a norm that you plan for, a different guy with a history of being healthy going down for the season every year is entirely different. Also, given how Gasol and most of the supporting cast played in the 2008 Finals, I still take Boston.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Even with Utah with Utah having the tiebreak.

Utah schedule:
Den
NO
@GS
OKC
MIN
@MIN
@MEM

Lakers:
MEM
@LAC
NO
@POR
GS
SA
HOU


Hmmmmmm....


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Lakers only leave LA once and have won 12 of 14 at home. Thinking I might grab tix to the clippers game Sunday. Hopefully Ron isn't right and they've become popular than the lakers. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Nah...they showed video of Griffin and Paul at Dodger stadium opening day and they got booed. Lol. LA is still a Laker town. 

We need Utah to lose and I'm hoping GS, SA and Houston decide to rest some of there starters near the end of the season.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Nah...they showed video of Griffin and Paul at Dodger stadium opening day and they got booed. Lol. LA is still a Laker town.
> 
> We need Utah to lose and I'm hoping GS, SA and Houston decide to rest some of there starters near the end of the season.


The Clippers got booed in their own arena last clipper/laker game I went too. I would say it was like 70-30 Laker-Clipper fan ratio.


----------



## XMsDiana (Apr 3, 2013)

ughhh clippers fans are sooo annoying


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

XMsDiana said:


> ughhh clippers fans are sooo annoying


Which website are you trying to plug? Just don't tell my wife.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

XMsDiana said:


> ughhh clippers fans are sooo annoying


Welcome to BBF! 
:greatjob:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nuggets up 13 on the Jazz early in the 3rd. Let's hope they hold on.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Denver's got this. Jazz have no energy. 

Really worried about okc finishing first. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Nice work Denver! We're back in 8th!


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

conspiracy!


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> Denver's got this. Jazz have no energy.
> 
> Really worried about okc finishing first.
> 
> ...


If the Jazz go on a big losing streak and we keep winning it might actually be in our best interest to tank the San Antonio game .


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Must-win game on Friday.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

pretty much must win until next October at this point


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Update:

*Lakers*

_vs Memphis_ 
_@ L.A. Clippers_
*vs New Orleans* 
_@ Portland_
*vs Golden State * 
_vs San Antonio _ 
*vs Houston*

Final record: 42-40.

*Utah*

*vs New Orleans* 
_@ Golden State
vs Oklahoma City _ 
*vs Minnesota * 
_@ Minnesota
@ Memphis_

Final record: 41-41.

*Houston*

_@ Portland 
@ Denver _
*vs Phoenix *
_vs Memphis _
*vs Sacramento 
@ Phoenix *
_@ L.A. Lakers_

Final record: 45-37.

Looking at this now, Lakers can't catch Houston. That loss to the Wizards might have been dagger, the problem I see is I picked Utah to lose to Minnesota on the road (because Utah is an awful road team). However, Minnesota is just awful, period.

Lakers control their own destiny, but I don't see them beating either Memphis or the Clippers over the weekend, and that really puts them behind the eight-ball.


----------



## XMsDiana (Apr 3, 2013)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Welcome to BBF!
> :greatjob:


Thanks!


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Lakers have lost the last 6 games of theirs I attended. 

Saw Utah won too. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

It's starting to look really bad. Jazz have 4 games left. The Lakers have 5. If the Jazz go 3-1, the Lakers have to go 5-0 to make it. If the Jazz go 2-2, we still have to go 4-1.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

WELP...


----------



## XMsDiana (Apr 3, 2013)

i just can't see the lakers not making the playoffs. Kobe won't let it happen. He'll score 50 a game if that's what it takes. 
arggghhh I really don't like the clippers...CP3 shouldn't even be on their team in the first place!


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

I think Final 3 games are easy for Lakers. These 3 teams don't need to play hard.

Warriors
Spurs
Rockets

Lakers would be dead if they lose one of them.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Lakers need to plan on going 4-0. 

Spurs one up on okc in the loss column. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Lakers can still catch the warriors. Lakers need to win the final two and the warriors lose. They play the spurs at home and the blazers away. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

maybe we can prey for the Ewing theory to kick in?

http://www.grantland.com/story/_/id/8914895/the-ewing-theory


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Warriors lose tomorrow and the Lakers are still alive for the 7th seed.

Jazz lose tomorrow and the Lakers clinch a playoff spot.

BTW the mods are slacking, looks like I will have to bring my obscene game threads back.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

If the Warriors and Rockets lose out, we're the 6th seed. Unlikely but possible.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

So what happens if the Lakers, Warriors and Rockets all finish with a 45-37 record?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Laker Freak said:


> So what happens if the Lakers, Warriors and Rockets all finish with a 45-37 record?


6 - Lakers 
7 - Rockets
8 - Warriors


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Basel said:


> 6 - Lakers
> 7 - Rockets
> 8 - Warriors


Just checked the schedule and we'd have to have favorable outcomes in 4 remaining games to get to #6. 

Monday
Spurs @ Warriors
Rockets @ Suns

Wednesday
Rockets @ Lakers
Warriors @ Blazers


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Do we have the tie-breaker straight up with Houston? I know we win the 3-way tie. 

If so Houston loses tomorrow and the Lakers can get 7th by beating Houston.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> Do we have the tie-breaker straight up with Houston? I know we win the 3-way tie.
> 
> If so Houston loses tomorrow and the Lakers can get 7th by beating Houston.


Yes, we do.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Great win last night, Dwight showed up in a big way, and was that Steve Blake's career high on the lakers?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I believe so. His career high itself is 25 and I know that wasn't with the Lakers.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

2 things.

First, you guys better be pulling for Phoenix tonight.

Second, Kobe being out makes the Lakers must-see TV for me in the playoffs. Before his injury, I wouldn't have watched their series nearly as closely.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

They better still be confident. Without Kobe it's still a 70 million dollar payroll. False confidence, but they need to man up and give 100%. 

2009 Magic (Eastern Champs) vs Lakers

Howard- Howard: this Howard has been awesome the last month
Lewis- Gasol: big advantage LA, Gasol has also been great since coming back from injury (save for his shooting last night)
Turkeyglue- World Peace: Need World Peace to play like he was in November and December for the Lakers to have a shot
Lee- Blake: Lee's more athletic, Blake's a better decision maker. Both are good shooters.
Nelson- Nash: Advantage LA

Reddick- Meeks: I don't really remember how good JJ was back then. Meeks is inconsistent shooting but always busts his ass.
Gortat- Hill: rumors Hill might be ready
Pietrus- Clark: a wash
????- Jamison: I don't remember who else had a role on that team? Battie?

Hell they have more talent than Houston.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

RollWithEm said:


> 2 things.
> 
> First, you guys better be pulling for Phoenix tonight.
> 
> Second, Kobe being out makes the Lakers must-see TV for me in the playoffs. Before his injury, I wouldn't have watched their series nearly as closely.


Just out of curiosity, why?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I just find teams on which Steve Nash controls the offense much more enjoyable to watch than teams on which Kobe Bryant controls the offense. It's really just about my viewing preference.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I feel ya. Honestly I would have preferred the offense go through Nash all year but injuries made that an impossibility.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Rockets are currently losing to Phoenix by 7 in the 4th.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

So jazz win. If they win again Wednesday lakers need to beat Houston to get in. 

Warriors win, lakers have no more shot at the 6th seed. 

Warriors beat the spurs! Thunder clinch the first seed.

Rockets lose! Lakers beat the rockets and they're the seventh seed. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Go Grizzlies! Will they have anything to play for?


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Houston just wet the bed against Phoenix so if we can beat them on Wednesday we will be guaranteed to not play the Thunder in the first round.


----------



## BobStackhouse42 (Oct 7, 2010)

Wow I really want to see that Houston and Oklahoma city series.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Memphis is playing for homecourt advantage against the Clippers.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

I could see this team beating the Spurs. Ginobli and Parker are hurt. Also, every Laker past and present seems to play more freely and BETTER when Kobe is injured because they know they have to do it themselves. When Nash comes back (praying) he will be in his more familiar distributor role. Who knows...Id give them a 45% chance against the Spurs and about a .05% chance against OKC


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

http://www.nba.com/lakers/1213_playoff_tracker


Here's a look at what's still in play during the final day of the regular season on Wednesday:

(1.) If Utah loses at Memphis, the Lakers would be locked into at least the No. 8 seed, even with a loss to Houston.

(2.) If the Lakers defeat Houston, they would pass the Rockets and move into the No. 7 seed.

(3.) If both the Lakers and Jazz win, the Lakers would be the No. 7 seed, the Rockets No. 8 and Utah out.

(4.) If Golden State wins at Portland, they are the No. 6 seed, which the Lakers cannot reach even if the Warriors lose (GSW are two up in the loss column with one to play).

(5.) If Golden State loses at Portland and Houston beats the Lakers, Houston is the No. 6 seed (they have the tiebreaker over GSW).


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Pipe dream-

First round Spurs
Second round- Not sure who I would rather face between Nuggets and Warriors. I'll say Warriors because of Nuggets home court.
Third round- Grizzlies

All this is moot because Nash's nerves still look to be ****ed up.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

If the Lakers get to the playoffs and play the Spurs in the first round I GUARANTEE the Lakers will win the series..why you ask?...Because the Spurs just signed Tracy "Im so glad I made it to the 2nd round" McGrady


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

At this point with Nash's injuries I'd seriously consider bringing in Delonte West.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

yay....?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Yes.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Nailed it.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Congrats
Kobe Bryant
Dwight Howard
Pau Gasol
and
Steve Nash

....for scrappin for that 7th seed...lol...wow


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Pau is washed up


----------

